# Craftsman drill press



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

I am just getting into woodworking, I have some tools but no way to drill holes other than a hand drill right now. I DO NOT want a bench top drill press, I have plenty of room and would like to buy full size tools when I can. Fathers Day is coming up and I m thinking about having the wife get this for me. Seem like a good price and for a hobby/light duty use it seems like a good price. Any thoughts?

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-15in...84000P?prdNo=11&blockNo=11&blockType=G11#desc


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Can't speak to that particular drill press. Porter-Cable has one for 329.00 at Lowes. Might be able to get a discount with credit sign up or something. A 10% discount is also available for Vets.

Its specs compare well with the Sears drill press and gets a lot of good reviews. My money likely would go with the Porter-Cable due to the warranty, weight, and spindle travel depth.


*Porter-Cable* ------------------ * Sears*
1 h.p./8 amps. -------------------- 3/4 h.p.
150 lbs. -------------------- 130 lbs.
12 speeds. ------------------- 16 speeds
5/8" chuck -------------------- 5/8" chuck
work light and laser ------------------- work light and laser
Spindle Travel 4" -------------------- 3 3/8"
Table Size 13-15/64 x 15-15/64"--------- 18.11x11"
3 year warranty -------------------- 1 year warranty


Porter-Cable Drill Press Link.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

We have used that same porter cable DP at work for almost a year now. Drilling through 16 gauge steel, Fiberglass, and wood 8-10hrs a day constant use. Still running great.


----------



## Brendon77 (Jun 17, 2013)

hi against_the_grain!
I agree with you and i visit this link that you share, drill press specification is so good, i like your post.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you against the grain! I'm working on a project that is burning up my hand drill (and my wrist) and I decided it's time to invest in a drill press. Thing is, I need to drill through 4x4s and I was having trouble finding reasonably priced options with more than 3.5" of spindle travel. Google searches led me to these forums and I signed up to inquire and hope to stick around here for a while to contribute. 

The Porter Cable sound perfect for me. I plan to check it out this weekend at my local Lowe's.

PhilipCollier, I need to drill 1-1/8" holes through 4x4s. Looks like I would have the spindle travel, but can I use that large of a bit in this drill press? How large is the pass through hole in the table, or can that be changed? I've never owned a drill press before and haven't yet been to the local stores to check them out. Just want to know if the 1-1/8" holes I need to drill will be a problem with this or any other drill press available in local stores.

Thanks again. As I said, I hope to hang out in this community often and contribute where I can.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If the through hole isn't big enough, move the table down 3/4 inch and clamp on a sacrificial chunk of plywood to drill into.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah, after doing a little more reading I learned that is an option. Thanks! I think the Porter Cable is the DP for me. Looking forward to picking one up this weekend. Just have to get through that "expensive hobbies" discussion again with the wife...


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> If the through hole isn't big enough, move the table down 3/4 inch and clamp on a sacrificial chunk of plywood to drill into.


That was my first thought as well...I looked at the one at work and the isnt big enough without making a new hole.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I did get out this last weekend and picked up the Porter Cable DP. Had to wait for a buddy to come over to help me finish assembly. It's HEAVY! So far I'm impressed with the design and construction. Really solid and easy to use. Have a truck full of lumber that I'll unload after I get my kid to bed tonight. 

Thanks again for the help and advice! Looking forward to putting holes in stuff!


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

do a review and pictures when you have time, thx


----------



## woodchuck1954 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Drilling large holes, etc*

Drilling large holes, in large material, is easiest using forstner bits. The hardest part is supporting long material. 
If I were you, I would build a drill press table before I 
drill my first hole. You can buy D.P. tables, for $100+, from many internet outlets, Rockler, Woodpecker's, etc. They are pretty much the same design. The only differences are materials and quality workmanship. They are simple designs. Easier than making your own router table top. And the big bonus, custom built to your specific needs, using easy found materials, for pennies on the dollars, compared to store bought. 
I built mine using 1/2" MDF. I laminated two pieces to get one full inch of table. I already had all the materials in my shop, scraps from other projects. The only parts I bought was a four foot length of T Track.
Cut in half gave me two 24" lengths. So, basically I built my table after spending $25+.
I designed a simple fence, but I later found it too tall. It interfered with depth capacity. So now, all I use for a fence is a straight edge clamp. Another $30. 
The beauty of a well designed D.P. table is the ability to set up fence and stop blocks, to mass drill mating parts of a project. If your material is more than 4 ft. long, you may need additional work support. Again, easy to design and build your own.
As for drilling with large forstner bits, use low speed, otherwise the bit will burn. Easy to find speed charts, on-line. You don't need to spend a bunch of money on a Forstner set, for one size. Find a source that sells individual sizes. Just like router bits, only buy sizes, as needed, then you can afford top quality.
Good luck in your pursuits.

woodchuck1954
"A Legend in his Own Mind"


----------

